# North American Discus Assoc. Show - Irving - June 10-13



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.discusnada.org/show/

Speakers - The current scheduled speakers and topics are:
John Nicholson, "Discus 101"
Tony Silva, TBA
Discus Hans, "Discus Hans USA"
Jack Wattley, TBA
**** Au, TBA
Al Sabetta, "Disease and Sickness"
*Phil Edwards, "Plants and Discus"*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh great, now the secret's out of the bag. opcorn: It's going to be a great show!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

And here I thought that you would be coming from far away only to look over at the profile and see you are now a fellow Texan...

Gee...a lot happens when you walk away for 2 years.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

hahaha, no kidding! I've had the same experience. Not only am I now a fellow Texan, I'm not all that far from you if you're still in Plano. Here's another degree of separation/nearness for us, I used your old MH fixture on the W. African biotope I did last year. We're now Light Brothers.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

gnaaatster, where have you beeen all these years?! Come grace the IRC chatroom with your presence (click my signature link).

You have been sorely missed.


----------

